# John Deere 111



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

My 111 is entering its 34th season. It's been a tough little tractor. I've replaced quite a few parts on it over the years, but nothing really major. Anyone else use a 111?


----------



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

Always a pleasure to meet another 111 lover.........got mine for free, saved it from the junk man. Seven years later (and a bit of fixing up) a fairly well built mower with spare parts still available.................


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

A "Bit" of fixing up?

Beautiful restoration. Looks like new.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Bet it didn't look that good when it was new!! What a nice job.....​


----------



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Larry, Pete.......I got it in Sept. years ago and worked on it all that winter. It was pretty much of a basket case when I got it, I couldn't even roll it or steer it as it was always left outside. Even the wiring harness was screwed up by it's previous owner (an electrician no less)..........a labor of love as they say.........:bigusa:


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a question for you. Where do you get the darker John Deere green paint. I went to a JD dealer and bought 2 cans of it. And it's about 4 shades to light. They tell me they changed the color some time back.


----------



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

okenadie, sorry for the long delay.......:dazed:, I'm out in my garage now and I am looking at three different cans....all are farm and implement paints: Valspar, X-O Rust (True Value), and Durafit (by Case). All are for John Deere colors yellow and green. I too have used JD colors as well. They all differ in shades, I think I used the Durafit by Case on my 111. My JD snowblower I repainted with Valspar a few years ago doesn't match at all in a side by side comparison. My snowblower is posted here but may not be easy to compare.......:usa:


----------

